# Wyeast 1187 Ringwood Ale



## Kleiny (18/6/09)

I have just picked up a smack pak of Ringwood ale

I really wont some suggestion of a great beer to showcase this yeast.

So if anybody has any suggestions, (i was thinking Mild or Oatmeal stout 2 same recipe as last time and compare) post it here so i can get brewing.

Kleiny


----------



## jimi (18/6/09)

Haven't used the yeast myself but the wyeast website has this, it might help fuel some ideas

YEAST STRAIN: 1187 | Ringwood Ale 
Back to Yeast Strain List 

Great yeast strain with unique fermentation and flavor characteristics. Distinct fruit ester and high flocculation provide a malty complex profile, also clears well. Thorough diacetyl rest is recommended after fermentation is complete. 

Origin: 
Flocculation: High
Attenuation: 68-72%
Temperature Range: 64-74F, 18-23C
Alcohol Tolerance: 10% ABV


Styles:
American IPA
American Stout
Fruit Beer
Mild
Oatmeal Stout
Southern English Brown


----------



## roger mellie (18/6/09)

Kleiny said:


> I have just picked up a smack pak of Ringwood ale
> 
> I really wont some suggestion of a great beer to showcase this yeast.
> 
> ...



Kleiny

I'm going to give it a go in Dr Smurto's Landlord. I tried once before but lost the brew to an infection I tracked down to some sh*t in an Air Stone air line.

Smurto's grain bill is a showstopper - have made with 1469 and 1968 - both have been superb.

RM


----------



## Kleiny (18/6/09)

Ive made the docs landlord and i think its a good beer 

i will have to look up what yeast i used because i cant remember.

maybe its up again and compare the flavour with a couple of bottles i have still.


----------



## Weizguy (18/6/09)

You might want to check what the Ringwood brewery make with it. You'd think they'd have a fair idea? :lol: 

Looks like their website is down, but this one covers a range of their beer.


----------



## Bribie G (18/6/09)

Brief history lesson:

The Ringwood brewery is in Hampshire in the south of England and is a fairly new microbrewery by UK standards. Their yeast comes, surprisingly from the opposite end of the country in East Yorkshire from the old Hull Brewery and it is a highly flocculating yeast suitable for Yorkshire stone square brewing techniques. . As such it benefits from being roused and thrashed a couple of times a day for the first four or five days in primary.


I am currently drinking an ESB based on Ringwood and also have a recipe from Graham Wheeler's 'Brew your own British Real Ale'

Graham's recipe for 25L of Ringwood FortyNiner:

Pale Malt (eg MO) 5120
Med Xtal malt 215
Torrefied Wheat 105
Chocalate malt 16

90 min boil Challenger 32
Flameout Goldings 6

And of course the Ringwood Yeast.


My own recipe is more robust and I put some out in my recent case swap with some favourable comments:


5000 Maris Otter
500 Munich 2
150 Carared
150 Melanoidin

66 degrees 90 mins

45 fuggles 90 mins
30g EKG 15 mins

Dry hop in primary 20 Styrian Goldings
Dru hop in secondary 15g Cascade which probably drowned out the Styrians so won't do that next time

I'm going to do a more UK-Centric version to put in a comp at the end of next month as a Best Bitter.


----------



## egolds77 (19/6/09)

If anyone has heard of Dogfish Head beers, I have a DFH 60 min IPA receipe that uses Wyeast 1187 if anyone is interested, I can post the receipe on this topic and in the receipe database, let me know.


----------



## Pennywise (19/6/09)

DrSmurto has an awesome clone for Hobgoblin using 1187, he converted it to extract for me a while ago and it was quite :icon_drool2: , Im sure the AG version would be twice as :icon_drool2:


----------



## hazard (19/6/09)

Kleiny said:


> I have just picked up a smack pak of Ringwood ale
> 
> I really wont some suggestion of a great beer to showcase this yeast.
> 
> ...


Dr Smurto gave me a recipe for Black Sheep Ale - if you like this beer then maybe he can post it, or add to Recipe dB.


----------



## matti (19/6/09)

Here is a recipe from a couple of years ago that Pumpy And I brewed on his Rig.
The Vial was made into a 2 litre starter we split and pitched post krausen.
(WLP005 and 1187 are the same strain)
Ringwood needs some oxygen but not too much as it is a characteristic of the ales produced with Ringwood to have a little diacetyl left for complexity. 
Highly flocculating and may need rousing the ferment out completely. 

I fermented mine around 18 degrees with a rest at end of 22 degrees and some rousing.
Not an exact copy but a nice English dark amber ale never the less.
Tasting notes
Slightly toasty with a plum Note little or no diacetyl.
Dark amber in colour and the batch didn't last too long  

Hobgoblin Strong Dark Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

19-A Strong Ale, Old Ale

Min OG: 1.060 Max OG: 1.108
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 80
Min Clr: 10 Max Clr: 26 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.39
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.33
Anticipated SRM: 16.6
Anticipated IBU: 31.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 51.61 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.042 SG 10.43 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 3 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Extract SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
3.2 0.30 kg. TF Pale Chocolate Malt UK 1.002 254
5.5 0.52 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.003 74
85.2 8.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.046 3
4.3 0.40 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.002 2
1.8 0.17 kg. JWM Dark Crystal Australia 1.001 112

Exract represented as SG.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
27.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.50 9.8 60 min.
27.00 g. Styrian Goldings Plug 5.40 5.6 30 min.
27.00 g. Styrian Goldings Plug 5.40 11.0 60 min.
27.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.50 5.0 30 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP005 British Ale


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Yorkshire
Profile known for: Malty Pale Ales

Calcium(Ca): 105.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 17.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 23.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 66.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 30.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 153.0 ppm

pH: 8.33


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 9.39
Water Qts: 42.57 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 40.29 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 4.29 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 65 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 77 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 76 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 46.55 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.

Ignore the water profile.
Pumpys filtered water with some brewing salt was added


----------



## Stubbie (19/6/09)

matti said:


> Here is a recipe from a couple of years ago that Pumpy And I brewed on his Rig.
> The Vial was made into a 2 litre starter we split and pitched post krausen.
> (WLP005 and 1187 are the same strain)
> Ringwood needs some oxygen but not too much as it is a characteristic of the ales produced with Ringwood to have a little diacetyl left for complexity.
> ...



What sort of attenuation is everyone else getting with 1187?

I recently brewed a Standard Bitter that attenuated 80% (1.041 to 1.008) :blink: and it was mashed at an indicated 67C. I had expected the FG to be around 1.012 or more. A fluke, I thought? Well the dry stout I threw onto 1/2 the yeast cake is heading the same way; 1.053 to 1.012 and the airlock is still active. Oh, and I built the starter up from a new 1187 smack pack and there are no off flavours in either brews, so I don't think an infection is the cause. 

Stubbie


----------



## drsmurto (19/6/09)

Lost count of the number of beers i have made with ringwood.

Yep, the landlord recipe works well with ringwood, and as mentioned i have used it in a hobgoblin (old ale) and currently have a bitter on tap along the lines of black sheep ale that is rocking my world.

Other styles i have used it in include dark mild, brown porter, and dry stout. 

It hasnt disappointed me once.  

Its currently munching away on a brown porter wort and going to sleep in a ccing 3 shades of stout. 

Its that good i havent used 1469 this year  

Attenuation is lower than most english ale yeasts in my experience. Its flocs well so you dont need to gelatine/filter it. Nic clear beers after a short ccing period.

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## Bribie G (19/6/09)

My Golden Promise arrived from Ross about twenty minutes ago, There's a bottle of ale with a thick Ringwood sediment in my brew fridge and I can feel a TTL coming on today :icon_cheers:


----------



## Hutch (19/6/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Its that good i havent used 1469 this year



Me too. I had planned a line-up of Special bitters this winter with 1469 (great yeast that it is), but can't stop using 1187 ATM. My fav English yeast by far.

As for attenuation, I've been mashing high, and getting mid 70's, so quite respectable really. 
...and as for rousing during sluggish fermentation, I've not really had to do this either, as it's got the job done in 3-4 days. Certainly benefits from a large starter (or yeast cake) and good wort aeration.

My current bitter I've ramped to 21deg during primary to see what this yeast can do, and the fruity esters are just awesome :icon_drool2: 
I'll be bringing a mini-keg and some slurry to the Vic swap next week for those attending.


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/6/09)

Just tapped this one and it's sensational even if I do say so myself. I'm glad a once unloved strain is getting the recognition it deserves.  

Ordinary HUH?

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.67
Anticipated OG: 1.042 Plato: 10.55
Anticipated EBC: 27.4
Anticipated IBU: 25.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 81 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
91.3 7.00 kg. Bairds Perle Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 6
7.8 0.60 kg. Simpson's Medium Crystal UK 1.034 150
0.9 0.07 kg. TF Roasted Barley (sparge) UK 1.033 1640

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.00 7.9 First WH
30.00 g. Styrian Golding Pellet 4.80 9.5 First WH
50.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.00 3.9 15 min.
50.00 g. Styrian Golding Pellet 4.80 4.7 15 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1187 Ringwood Ale


----------



## sam (19/6/09)

Yeah, get into it. Simple bitters are an excellent way to experience the Ringwood. Just watch he doesn't drop out on you.


----------



## Bribie G (19/6/09)

I also got some Munich 1 with my order this morning to try it, so Dr Smurtos Landlord it is, 25L batch and I'm upping the base malt from 3.5 to 5. Have all the hops as well. Sweet. Should be ready in time for my new kegging system.


----------



## hwall95 (2/2/15)

Bump,

Anyone noticed 1187 to be a 'quiet' yeast when making a yeast starter. I pitched my swelled up pack into a 1.5L and it doesn't seem to be very active compared to other English strains like London Ale III. For example when a swirl/slight shake to get the yeast back up in suspension it doesn't create foam or let off CO2. Not sure it's strain specific or bad yeast so if anyone has any advice, it would be really helpful. It's smells fine, just like any beer made with ringwood and non-obvious infection by glancing at it. I pitched it about 3 days ago now, so I was orginally expecting it to be finished by now and ready to pitch. It's been fermenting at 20 degree in my fridge. Manufacture date was 08/10/14.


----------



## Midnight Brew (2/2/15)

Was your yeast starter on a stir plate?

What gravity is it sitting at?

Is there krausen?


----------



## Autopilot80 (2/2/15)

Elton said:


> If anyone has heard of Dogfish Head beers, I have a DFH 60 min IPA receipe that uses Wyeast 1187 if anyone is interested, I can post the receipe on this topic and in the receipe database, let me know.


I believe DFH's propriety yeast that they call "Doggie" was acquired from the Weihenstephan yeast bank according to the flavor profile that Sam was looking for when they amped up their operation and moved production into the cannery that they call home now. Word on the street is that 1187 is one in the same as Doggie yeast. Either way it makes excellent East Coast IPAs but it is difficult to brew with as it is lazy and prone to dropping out. If you watched Brew Masters you will see this happen on a monumental scale when their 120 IPA fails to attenuate and they dump the whole lot. There is an interview some where where Sam discusses the show and he did mention that that batch was mashed to high and "their" yeast had no more to give. 

I myself find that it needs a bit of a gentle rouse a few days in and a good D rest helps it not only take care of any diacetyl but also attenuate that little bit more.


----------



## hwall95 (2/2/15)

Midnight Brew said:


> Was your yeast starter on a stir plate?
> 
> What gravity is it sitting at?
> 
> Is there krausen?


Sorry I thought you replied to this earlier.. No the yeast wasn't on a stirplate, and therefore no krausen that I saw. It did let us off slight bubbles this arvo but I'll check it again the morning. The gravity was 1.045ish from memory and was just LDME and water boiled for 10 minutes in the flask.


----------



## Midnight Brew (3/2/15)

hwall95 said:


> Sorry I thought you replied to this earlier.. No the yeast wasn't on a stirplate, and therefore no krausen that I saw. It did let us off slight bubbles this arvo but I'll check it again the morning. The gravity was 1.045ish from memory and was just LDME and water boiled for 10 minutes in the flask.


I would say that you've under pitched your yeast. Using a yeast calculator, 1.5L would produce enough cells for the job if it was on a stir plate being constantly aerated. If you google search yeast calc and have a play around with the numbers and methods you will see an estimation of different results by method.


----------



## hwall95 (3/2/15)

Midnight Brew said:


> I would say that you've under pitched your yeast. Using a yeast calculator, 1.5L would produce enough cells for the job if it was on a stir plate being constantly aerated. If you google search yeast calc and have a play around with the numbers and methods you will see an estimation of different results by method.


Sorry I think I may have been confusing at the end on my first post. The starter isn't pitched yet, and the wort of the beer is 1.04 as it's just an English mild. The wort is still cubed as I'm yet to pitch the yeast until I feel there's adequate yeast culture so I may need to do another step. Overall I was just expecting the yeast to be a bit more active in the starter like previous English ale strains I've used


----------



## Bribie G (3/2/15)

I always give it a good aeration thrashing with a slotted spoon on day 2.
Ringwood became very popular when 1469 West Yorkshire was only released every 2 years as they are cousins and give similar results, being stone square yeasts.


----------



## Midnight Brew (3/2/15)

Starter stepping is much easier with continuous aeration from a stir plate. I would give it another starter and rouse it whenever you walk past it. Wait a few more days for your current starter to ferment then chill it for a day or so in the fridge, decant the beer off and add the slurry to your new starter.

I'll add this in if its in your brewing budget :
http://www.digitalhomebrew.com/digital-stirplate-v3

No affiliation, happy customer. Also you get a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Mardoo (3/2/15)

Second the rec for a stirplate and also for the digital homebrew one. Their lifetime warranty is no bull. I just had my wall wart fall apart about three years after purchase and they replaced it immediately, despite my offer to pay for it. Also, happy customer, no affiliation.


----------



## hwall95 (3/2/15)

Yeah will buy one soon, sick of starters taking their time..

Also bad news, I just got home from work and tasted the yeast and it's definitely sour now. Didn't smell sour two days ago so my guess it must of got infected since the yeast wouldn't take over. Orginally the yeast got stuck in transit over the australia day long weekend so maybe that shook them up a bit. I don't know, either way will grab another packet of english from brewers choice tomorrow morning. Might actually try the new MJ dark ale yeast because I want to get this mild on tap sooner then later and been meaning to try it after hearing good things about it. But that's a bit off topic.. If anyone happens to want a sour english starter in Brisbane, let me know


----------



## hwall95 (4/2/15)

hwall95 said:


> Yeah will buy one soon, sick of starters taking their time..
> 
> Also bad news, I just got home from work and tasted the yeast and it's definitely sour now. Didn't smell sour two days ago so my guess it must of got infected since the yeast wouldn't take over. Orginally the yeast got stuck in transit over the australia day long weekend so maybe that shook them up a bit. I don't know, either way will grab another packet of english from brewers choice tomorrow morning. Might actually try the new MJ dark ale yeast because I want to get this mild on tap sooner then later and been meaning to try it after hearing good things about it. But that's a bit off topic.. If anyone happens to want a sour english starter in Brisbane, let me know


Update, grabbed another pack of Ringwood, but this time it's Manufacture Date is 14/01/15 so nice and fresh. Will make a 1L starter and pitch at full krausen.


----------



## Midnight Brew (4/2/15)

hwall95 said:


> Update, grabbed another pack of Ringwood, but this time it's Manufacture Date is 14/01/15 so nice and fresh. Will make a 1L starter and pitch at full krausen.


Give it a good shake every time you walk past it. AND grab a stir plate Sir!!!


----------



## hwall95 (4/2/15)

Midnight Brew said:


> Give it a good shake every time you walk past it. AND grab a stir plate Sir!!!


Yeah I have been, the last shake actually nearly exploded out with krausen and it popped the glad wrap I place over top.. Can safetly say this yeast is very active! And yes, stir plate will be purchased hopefully tonight


----------



## hwall95 (12/2/15)

Anyone experience stalled ferments with this one? Pitched my 1L starter at full krausen a week ago, it fermented like crazy and then slowed down at 1.02 4 days ago and tested it just now and it's gone nice and clear but still at 1.02.

It's a dark mild, OG 1.042, 25L, aerated from pouring from 1/2 cube then shaking the remainder of the cube and then pouring the rest, very foamy! Mashed at 69 for 60 min, raise to 72 for for 15. I was more hoping for an FG of 1.012 to 1.016 because at the moment it tastes slightly too sweet for my preference. I fermented at 19 and it's been sitting at 21 for last three days and I've given it a few swirls to knock some yeast back up. 

Think I may pitch a packet of S04 if I can get to LHBS sometime soon


----------



## RdeVjun (12/2/15)

Hwall95, that isn't uncommon behaviour for Ringwood at all, it can be quite cantankerous when approaching anticipated final gravity.

With Mild, the high saccharification rest temperature should of course lead to higher final gravity (and is desired) but in my experience it is difficult to predict precisely, even more so with lazy strains such as Ringwood as the yeast. You've covered off on just about everything correctly IMO, I guess one thing to check is your thermometer, apart from that, pitching another yeast could make absolutely certain to prevent bottle bombs (if you are bottling that is). Also perhaps consider yeast nutrient if you haven't used it here. Nevertheless, Ringwood is notorious for slow and relentless ferment after packaging, that's one reason why I only use it occasionally (competition bottle gushers are rather embarrassing and so disappointing  ), otherwise it's a marvellous strain.
A forced ferment test should give a clearer picture https://www.wyeastlab.com/he-brew-qc.cfm 

Excellent aeration technique BTW


----------



## Weizguy (12/2/15)

No stalled ferment for me, but I expected that and give the ferment vessel a swirl/rouse a few times a day from day 1, as a pre-emptive fix.

My ferments with W1187 never actually finished below about 75%+ apparent attenuation, using the daily rousing.


----------



## hwall95 (12/2/15)

Cheers guys, yeah I think ill definitely use some yeast nutrient next time. I'm kegging most or it and bottling remainder 5ish litres. 

Currently it's tasting nice but would just prefer it bit less to make it more enjoyable. It made be the 72 rest as I had a similar high FG on an oatmeal stout but the same time it did start at 1.065 so it still had 65ish % app. attentuation. 

I'll keep swirling it but I think S04 might be my best option so far, and it doesn't drop then ohwell, good experience. I'll have to try the recipe again but with good swirling practise and lower the main mash to 67 or 68. 

Yeah my aeration technique seems to be doing wonder so far, only started it in my last 4 batches and the extra shaking has made the yeast ferment out twice as fast which is a good sign and also lag time of less then 6 hours at the most


----------

